# FRIDA-NC quietly notches up another 1000



## loladamore

Didn't see her for a while and WHAM! She went past the 2K mark!​ 
Congratulations frida-nc!!!​ 
And thanks for all your great posts.  ​ 
(This is the only *Frida* I could find who wasn't 'Kahlo'.)

Oh, and *this one* with weekend hair.​


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades!!!!  Es para mí un verdadero privilegio felicitar a una forera tan inteligente, que me ha ayudado tantas veces con respuestas  rápidas y brillantes, y que siempre es agradable, simpática y generosa.

Mi querida y admirada Frida, aprovecho también para felicitarte por tu magnífico español y por tener una maravillosa colección de música cubana. ¡Eres única!!!

Un abrazo lleno de cariño desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## frida-nc

Lola, how did you get my baby picture?     Thank you so much for your congratulations.  I'm a big fan of your own posts.  You're a splendid read and a great collaborator. 

 Sole, como siempre, amiga mía.  Muchas gracias, y es bonito compartir un gusto para los cantantes de antaño.  De verdad me gusta la música cubana, y otras...  ¿empezamos un foro?


----------



## heidita

Hello Frida, I did love you week-end-hair-look! My hair looks like that all the time!!!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Frida, siempre se aprende mucho contigo y con tus maravillosas aportaciones y enorme conocimiento de la lengua española.

Saludos desde Madrid.

Ant


----------



## Ilmo

My earnest congratulations. You have really gathered your points at a fast rate. Me descubro por pura veneración.


----------



## frida-nc

Liebe Heidita, Vielen Dank fur den Brief auf Deutsch!  Wochenende oder Wochentage, hervorragendes oder hoffnungsloses Frisur, wir können immer schönen Tagen geniessen. There, a little bit more German. Thank you again! I admire your patience, and good humor, and lively enthusiasm. 

Antpax, Eres demasiado indulgente, pasas por alto todos los defectos. Es una cortesía, y te la agradezco muchísimo . Pero lo que sí se puede llamar maravilla es la eficacia de esta forma de aprender, ¿no lo crees? hace poco tiempo tenía enormes dificultades con todo, entender, hablar, encontrar palabras y juntarlas con otras. Tus mensajes son muy claros, directos, y lógicos y eso ayuda enormemente a los foristas y a mí.

Ilmo, Me interesa tanto tu genial facilidad con idiomas. Muchas gracias por tu mensaje de felicitación, te lo aprecio muchísimo. Thank you very much for all of your messages and for the kindness that you show to all of us--you bring us gently back to reality quite often! I look forward to more insights from you.

Con cariño para todos --
Frida


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades Frida y muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda! Vamos a por otros dos mil más!!! Saludos,


----------



## frida-nc

María Madrid, es una sorpresa muy bonita de recibir nota de felicitaciones de tu parte. Felicitaciones igualmente a ti por la cantidad de valorosa ayuda que nos brindas para esas expresiones que necesitamos diariamente--y mucha más. Mis saludos afectuosos.


----------



## Mate

Frida es de las foreras
la que más ayuda presta
no hay "gringa" mejor dispuesta
ni de mejor condición
ya que hasta el más cabezón
se ablanda ante su propuesta.

Nota: como ya se ha discutido hasta el hartazgo, la palabra "gringa/o" carece de connotaciones peyorativas en la Argentina. 

¡Un beso Frida!

Mateamargo


----------



## frida-nc

¡Jajaja, Mateamargo! Me "matas" (de risa--sin connataciones peyorativas). 
Voy a guardar tu poesía para las horas malas (si las hay).
Beso y abrazo para ti.
Frida


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades Frida y muchas garcias por la ayuda que siempre me brindaste
Silvia


----------



## frida-nc

¡Otra sorpresa muy linda! Gracias, Silvia, continuaremos de ayudarnos mutuamente cuando nos encontremos .  ¡Mucha suerte, y cuídate!


----------



## Eugin

Hi Frida!!!! 

Please, please, don´t tell us that you are this Frida???    

Anyway, we don´t really care how or who you are. The important thing is that you are our frida-nc who loves to help others and offer her insightful and always clever and precise answers. 

It´s a real joy to have you around!!! To 1.000 posts more with the same "Fridanian" quality!!!! 

¡Un abrazo para ti, amiga!!!


----------



## frida-nc

Eugin!
Well, yes, it's me, though, that is a me who probably could beat me at arm-wrestling, or even a staring contest. 

No, gracias, solo digo que tengo una hija de tu edad. Disfruto de tu compañia en las aventuras de la lengua, y me pongo de buena gana a tus pies para aprender.
Abrazos para ti de mi parte,
Frida


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks for this latest thousand, Freed. The intelligence and supportiveness that you bring to the forum make it truly a joy for me to visit.  I look forward to the next thousand. 

_*HAPPY POSTIVERSARY! *_


----------



## frida-nc

Fenix, 
I appreciate your comments--they make my day, especially since I consider you a giant of the Forums.  Thank you so very much.
Frida


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I never knew that you had so many personalities!

I particularly like the way that your hair is styled here - it must have taken _hours_.

Congratulations and thanks,
Chaska


----------



## frida-nc

You know, the color's just about right, even a little gray just like mine but I could never get that curl...

I think the name Frida is coming back, but it's been a dog's name for a while!

Thanks for the laugh and the congrats.  Hope we meet more often!
Frida


----------



## María Madrid

frida-nc said:


> I think the name Frida is coming back, but it's been a dog's name for a while!


 
Not in Scandinavia! It's a lot more common there. Someone posted above pics from a very famous Frida, Frida Lyngstad, one of the girls in Abba. Saludos,


----------



## frida-nc

That's true! (Anni-frid, I think.) I enjoy Abba's music.
Take care!


----------



## María Madrid

In case you wonder what she's been up to these years (besides marrying a prince... ) Saludos, 
http://www.abbamania.net/html/body_frida_boots.html


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Frida-nc,

Thanks for being one of us and for helping to make our Forum a great resource and a place where a little socializing can happen too.

In this holiday season, I wish you and yours the very best!


----------



## frida-nc

Hi Santiago, Nice to see you picking up speed as well!  Half the reward is always learning from others; it's great to learn from those who have skill at teaching, like yourself.   You also enjoy your holiday!  (Happy Thanksgiving, for those who are wondering!)


----------



## Fernita

*DEAR frida-nc, CONGRATS WITH ALL MY LOVE AND SORRY TO BE SOOOOO LATE!!!!!!*
*LOVE YOU DEARLY,*
*Fernita *


----------



## frida-nc

Dearest Fernita, It's so good to have you back!  Hope all is well with you and yours!  All my admiration and love go to you too.  
Frida


----------

